# Melitta Aroma Deluxe



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Well it's been a while since I posted on here as I've been so happy with my Duetto and espresso gear. But I am struggling to get up and have time to make a shot etc and would like other family members to make coffee every so often.

I knew the Technivorm moccamaster was the way to go for a drip style machine, but they appear very expensive. I spottted the Melitta Aroma deluxe for only 85 on Amazon reduced from 165 odd everywhere else and I would like to know the correlation between the machines, or a user experience from one of you guys on here. They seem near identical devices.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reason for the Moccamaster's good reputation is its legendary build quality and, perhaps more importantly, its temp stability when brewing coffee which is critical to getting the best out of the bean. The Melita might be as good but there aren't any reviews out there commenting on temp stability. Why not have a bash at manual pour over - you can buy a V60 plus some filter papers for around £12.00. Little bit more effort but the quality of the coffee more than makes up for this.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reason for the Moccamaster's good reputation is its legendary build quality and, perhaps more importantly, its temp stability when brewing coffee which is critical to getting the best out of the bean. The Melita might be as good but there aren't any reviews out there commenting on temp stability. Why not have a bash at manual pour over - you can buy a V60 plus some filter papers for around £12.00. Little bit more effort but the quality of the coffee more than makes up for this.


I could use it but unfortunately my uneducated family couldn't! Need a machine I'm afraid.

Edit: I'm trying to get them to bin the pod machine...


----------

